# Rayven Black in the City of Night - female superhero fiction



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Rayven Black in the City of Night: A super-heroine in a bizarre new world (Midnight City Book 1)

They call it ... THE FALL.

The center of London -- a perfectly circular section of it, two miles in diameter -- has vanished from the world, shifting from its position in space and time. It has wound up in a place where there is no natural light. And everybody -- tourists, office workers, everyone -- is stuck.

Try reaching out into the surrounding blackness and your hand dissolves. Try calling out -- you get no answer. And that is frightening enough, but now vicious monsters from mythology -- harpies, Gorgons, and even were-creatures -- have started to appear, roaming the city's roofs and streets.

No regular person can possibly defend these millions of trapped souls. But there is one woman in all of Inner London who is considerably more than normal. Supremely athletic and superbly fast, and armed with weapons nobody has ever seen before.

No one knows where she came from, but everybody knows her name. They call her ... RAYVEN BLACK.

Here's the universal Amazon link for Rayven Black in the City of Night.

*Tony Richards was born just outside London, England. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. Novels of his are currently available from HarperCollins, Samhain, and Pocket Books, with crime fiction available from Telos, and his shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His work has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker and the British Fantasy awards. When not writing, he likes to cook, fish, practice t'ai chi, and imagine a world where very bad people have a change of heart and take up cooking, fishing, and t'ai chi too.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more of Rayven Black soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new book due on Kindle this month. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Rayven Black fiction later this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty already to choose from ... take a look at the full list of my books on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle soon, including a sixth Raine's Landing supernatural thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be working on a new story in this series very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, all of them are that price at the moment ... on sale. Including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of my horror stories. Take advantage now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale is still on. Don't be an idiot ... give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this eBook will always be 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale of all my self-pubbed eBooks go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over, but none of my self-published eBooks are priced above $2.99 (plus fees) and many of them are available for the minimum price. Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And new fiction of mine is appearing all the time on Kindle, together with 'reprints' of well-known earlier work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy holidays to all at Kboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some good reading to start it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's no sale currently going. But many of my eBooks are at minimum price, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more Rayven Black fiction due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finishing a new novel, then I'll get to it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That new book is now done and on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New Rayven fiction soon, then.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of new storylines in mind.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All that's needed is the time to write them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which I do not have at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're on Amazon Prime, this story's free!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As are many of my other eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free on Kindle Unlimited, like many of my eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not take advantage of that?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many people are reading my work for free these days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I'm fine with that. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the first of many stories that I have in mind concerning Ms. R. Black.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I even know how the saga ends.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You'll be wondering about that if you read this story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story... it first appeared in print in an Alchemy Press anthology.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2017 to everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's hoping that works out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get those offers going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish you all a great 2018.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my novels and longer collections are mostly on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer eBooks are now back on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this very unusual superhero story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty of new fiction on the way as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This exciting story is FREE for the next couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great 2019 to all at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Rayven Black stories coming this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my fiction on Kindle is available at minimum price for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment. Supernatural, sf, fantasy ... even crime fiction. Check out the full list (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at my large selection of eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this exciting adventure, first published in a UK anthology.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This story -- which first appeared from Alchemy Press -- is Free today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it is available at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are currently at a very affordable price ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this offer while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some good reading for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This story first appeared in an anthology from British publishers Alchemy Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now you can pick it up for a song.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this thrilling story for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now almost all of my eBooks can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------

